# Black Dog....



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2010)

Have you seen this? BLACKDOG.cz


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2010)

A nice find Jan. These accessories look great.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2010)

Think so as well, Wojtek....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2010)

Yep...but when I'm thinking about buying of a few of them I more think about making them from scratch.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2010)

Some good looking stuff there. But, depending on the prices, it could be a lot cheaper, and just as easy, to make some of the bags and tarpaulins etc.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2010)

"Hey, hey mama, said the way you move...."


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cool find Jan! Thanks for sharing the link sir!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2010)

interesting find Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2010)

True Wayne.... 8)


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 27, 2010)

Njaco said:


> "Hey, hey mama, said the way you move...."



A valiant try, but the only Zeppelin Jan is aware of was the airship building company.



He knows a lot about ABBA though....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2010)

_Musha rig um du ruma da, Whack for the daddy-o,
Whack for the daddy-o, There's whiskey in the jar...._


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah heck! You've set him off singing - now we'll never get any peace!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey, don't blame me! He started it.

Probably thinks Led Zeppelin was a cool guy who had a roomate named Pink Floyd.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2010)

Well I know he thinks that manual labour was a Spanish classical guitarist !


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2010)

He wasn't!?


----------

